# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Évènement] Une histoire de portails...

## Wizi

Je me propose d'animer un petit évènement de guilde, le *Mardi 19 novembre 2013 entre 21h et 23h* - Point de passage de Lyssa au Promontoire Divin.

On peut résumer l'évènement en 3 mots : Akazukin - Portail - Survivre ! 

Le seul pré-requis, venir avec un perso ayant des tp dans les zones où on peut faire des missions de guilde (Chasse à la prime - Défis - Puzzle).

Récompense (si il y a un survivant  ::ninja:: ) : Mini-Tequatl

----------


## Maximelene

Tu ne peux plus te contenter de piéger tes camarades en donjon, c'est ça ? Ta folie vient d'entrer dans un autre stade, tu as besoin de plus en plus de victimes ?

Il faut te faire soigner, mec. Ça devient dangereux, tu pourrais blesser tes proches. Penses-y. Ne te contente plus de subir, sois maître de tes choix, agis, bats toi !

J'en serai probablement. Crevure.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'en suis, je prépare les invul et les -50% de dommages en cas de chute  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Ça à l'air drôle. 
Enfin je ne suis pas expert de tes TPs, donc pour le moment, ça a l'air drôle.

----------


## ivanoff

i will survive

----------


## Lanilor

I will die (mais je viendrai)

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais ca me botte, j'en serai... peut être  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Slurp qui revient d'entre les morts pour y retourner aussi sec dès le premier tp  ::o:

----------


## gnouman

... Réunion de sadomasochistes v'a y avoir du rage des larmes et des cries...  J'en suis.   ::lol::

----------


## Lee Tchii

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG !
Un mini-Tequalt ! 
J'en suis !
Allez tous vous pendre !
Il est à moi ! A MOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !

----------


## Tygra

Ça y est, c'est le retour du mini chaton" omg so cute".  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Rageux. Et jaloux !

----------


## Tygra

J'aurais dû la fermer, jvais me faire marrave par Timon&Pumbaa.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est laquelle Pumbaa ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est laquelle Pumbaa ?


Oh putain.

*s'éloigne pour ne pas être à portée de l'effusion de sang*

----------


## Lee Tchii

Donnez-moi ma carabine s'il vous plait.

----------


## Maximelene

*lance sa carabine à Lee Tchii, retourne se cacher, mais à portée de vue, faut pas déconner*

----------


## Shoran

Ah enfin un event qui satisfait mes tendances masochistes, je viens !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je confirme que je serai bien présent  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Bon bah on annule ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

::trollface:: 

Tout ça pour pas dire que t'as hâte en fait  ::P:

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

C'est ouvert aux non-CPC ? :x

----------


## Maderone

T'as ta réponse dans ta question :x 
Je déconne, j'en sais rien  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

On accepte pas les non-CPC chez CPC, d'abord !

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Mais, mais.. C'est pas gentil  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

On a jamais prétendu être gentils.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

On est gentil, mais qu'avec les CPC  ::ninja:: 
En fait je suis gentille mais je suis un peu l'exception qui confirme la règle dans la guilde ...

----------


## Maderone

Mais elle est chiante  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Je pensais qu'on était tous gentil sauf Pure qui est à l'origine de tous les fléaux du monde ?

----------


## Maximelene

J'suis gentil moi ?  ::huh:: 

Et d'ailleurs, tous les fléaux du monde, "C'est la faute à Maderone".

----------


## Hasunay

Bah on sait tous que t'es pas méchant.


Au pire un peu casse-couille stoo  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Oui, casse-couilles c'est indéniable. Mais je voulais être méchant moi.  :Emo: 

Je peux être Chaotique Neutre, au pire ?  :Emo:

----------


## Hasunay

Chaotique Bon pissétoo

----------


## Maximelene

Zut.  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est parce que je suis Loyal Bon que je suis considérée comme chiante ?

Sinon, Wizi chéri, tu me conseilles de prendre Lyri ou Litchi pour ton event de la mort ?

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est parce que je suis Loyal Bon que je suis considérée comme chiante ?


Ils sont toujours chiant.

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Ah mais c'était ce soir >.<
A cause de DL j'ai oublié..
Et j'ai oublié que j'étais pas convié, je dis plus rien uU.

----------


## Wizi

L'event vient de se finir, ça été un bon gros bordel, qui commence avec ma connexion qui plante suivit du puzzle Etherlame qui bug aussi.
Il y a eu des morts, beaucoup de morts, tout les présents sont mort une fois au moins, donc l'objectif a été atteint  ::ninja:: 

Le gagnant de l'event  : Maderonne suivit de très prêt par Bartinoob.

Maderonne a donc gagné le mini-Tequatl et Bartinoob en lot de consolation 2 Portails Détraqués !

----------


## Maderone

J'étais triste de le voir partir avec si peu... Alors j'ai donné un portal détraqué à Barti aussi. 
Merci pour l'event !

----------


## Hasunay

Fait un event pendant France-Ukraine c'est pas cool  ::cry::

----------


## Bartinoob

> J'étais triste de le voir partir avec si peu... Alors j'ai donné un portal détraqué à Barti aussi. 
> Merci pour l'event !


Quelle générosité, c'est beau  ::'(:

----------


## Maderone

Tu me connais, pour toi je donne le meilleur  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je voulais remercier Wizi pour l'organisation de cet event où j'ai bien rigolé (même si je n'ai pas toujours tout compris, il faut savoir aussi parfois se laisser mener ...) et aux canards pour les bonnes tranches de rigolade !
Je crois que c'était la première fois que je côtoyais Slurp aussi longtemps et j'aime bien ses blagues !
Par contre, je ne veux pas de cet alignement qui n’existe pas ! Non non  non !
Et pour Barti, ne le prends pas contre toi, tu ne m'aurais pas donné en garde le joli et adorable petit trésor si tu avais gagné  ::love::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Je voulais remercier Wizi pour l'organisation de cet event où j'ai bien rigolé (même si je n'ai pas toujours tout compris, il faut savoir aussi parfois se laisser mener ...) et aux canards pour les bonnes tranches de rigolade !
> Je crois que c'était la première fois que je côtoyais Slurp aussi longtemps et j'aime bien ses blagues !
> Par contre, je ne veux pas de cet alignement qui n’existe pas ! Non non  non !
> Et pour Barti, ne le prends pas contre toi, tu ne m'aurais pas donné en garde le joli et adorable petit trésor si tu avais gagné


Oh Merci, c'est trop gentil  :Emo: , d'habitude tout le monde souhaite me lapider en remerciement des mes magnifiques jeux de mots (et quand en plus y'avait orgazmo, c'était limite de la chasse aux sorcières  ::cry:: )

Moi de mon coté je me suis bien amusé aussi, ce genre de soirée "One shot" me convient plutôt bien dans le format et la durée. Sinon, moi non plus je suis pas certain d'avoir tout compris aux règles, autre que celle "vous allez tous crever", mais c'était cool.

Note pour moi même :  je suis super fier de la "séphilys"  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Moi aussi j'aime bien les blagues de Slurp.

Mais pas de bol, j'aime pas Slurp. Du coup, j'ai moi aussi envie de le caillasser ce con.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Moi je retiens juste que si on avait fait les choses correctement, je battais Tatsu en duel après l'épreuve de la mine-cochon-jesaisplusquoi et le mini tequatl pouvait prendre la poussière dans ma banque dès hier soir.
Je gagnais ainsi le droit de taunt LeeTchi pour la décennie suivante.

La vie est injuste  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Ouf alors. 
Moi aussi j'aime bien Slurp et ses blagues  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ouf alors. 
> Moi aussi j'aime bien Slurp et ses blagues

----------


## Maderone

Bon j'ai dit ce que tu voulais que je dise, Slurp, où sont mes po ?

Edit : Ah merde, c'est pas un whisp ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bon j'ai dit ce que tu voulais que je dise, Slurp, où sont mes po ?
> 
> Edit : Ah merde, c'est pas un whisp ça


Ah mais toi aussi t'es lawfull venal  ::o:  !!!!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non. Lui il est lawfull loyal, parce que tous ses po vont dans ma poche.
Faut pas commencer à distribuer ce titre maudit !

----------


## Maderone

Ca fait un peu plus lawful slave  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ah mais si en plus c'est pour les filer à Lee Tchi, je les gardes mes PO!!  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Après réflexion, Lee Tchii serait plutôt Neutral Venal. Maderone en Lawful Slave.

Me faut un statut Chaotique quelque chose pour compléter !  ::o:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Après réflexion, Lee Tchii serait plutôt Neutral Venal. Maderone en Lawful Slave.
> 
> Me faut un statut Chaotique quelque chose pour compléter !


Je propose Caothic convivial  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

J'aime !  :;):

----------


## Tygra

Euh...

----------


## Maderone

Tygra il se sent exclu, personne n'a de titre à lui donner ?

----------


## Maximelene

Nan, y'a plus de place dans la ligne.

Et toutes mes idées sont vulgaires.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Ah mais si en plus c'est pour les filer à Lee Tchi, je les gardes mes PO!!


Alors tu proposes de filer des PO à Anneliane (certes, adorable) comme ça mais pour moi, c'est niet ?
Qu'est-ce que je t'ai fait ?  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Pourtant Lytchi a dit qu'elle aimait bien tes blagues, alors qu'Anneliane s'est retenue toute la soirée de pas te mute... Je dis ça, je dis rien.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Est ce que j'ai donné de l'argent au final?  ::trollface:: 

Je me sens un peu comme une Liliane Bettencourt

----------


## Zepolak

> Euh...


La même garçon !

T'entends garçon !?

----------


## Tygra

> Tygra il se sent exclu, personne n'a de titre à lui donner ?


Je ... mais ... 
Non merci, hein, vous fatiguez pas ! Je suis pas sur d'avoir le temps. Et puis il faut dire que j'ai pas votre niveau hein.
Vraiment, vous en faites pas pour moi.

 ::trollface::

----------

